# Ginault Ocean-Rover: Review and Pictorial



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Ginault Ocean-Rover 181070GSLN*

A couple of weeks ago I spotted some information related to the return of micro brand Ginault, after a fairly significant hiatus of around five years. On offer was a new model called the Ocean-Rover 181070GSLN, which is plainly and clearly identified by the company as a Rolex Submariner 16610 homage. I have no intention of entering into any discussion on the pros and cons of homages, except to say that I am not an objector and never have been. There are enough design differences between the OR and the venerable Rolex to differentiate them easily, while there are obvious similarities in play. It is what it is. Having owned multiple Sub homages (2x Steinhart, 2x Armida, 2x Raven, and Ancon) this one peaked my interest right away. The photos on the Ginault website portrayed what appeared to be an impressively built watch. Accompanying the photos were some rather grandiose claims, some of which remain to be resolved (that's for another thread and day). The watch has stirred quite a lot of controversy already and my sense is that much of that relates to information provided that it was hand built in the USA (along with the manufacture of most of the components), with a new in-house movement based on the ETA 2824. We have enough bitterness and cynicism on the relevant thread started by Ginault to introduce the watch so would kindly ask that the Mods prevent that noise from entering this thread, which is here merely to present my impressions of the watch and some photos. Members can make there own decisions about whether the watch does anything for them or not. I will state up front that I am of the opinion that the watch is a clear step up from the Steinhart and Armida Sub homages. I would rate it slightly better in build quality than either Raven I owned, but that is purely subjective. The wildcard here is the movement, which could change the value proposition as we learn more. I have assurances from Ginault that additional specifics on that aspect will be provided soon. As such, I cannot reasonably comment on the movement beyond the performance, winding, etc. I will also state up front that Ginault offered a significant discount on the watch (55%) in return for a fair and balanced 350 word review here at WUS. There was no arm twisting or coercion to embellish, ignore perceived negatives, or over-rate the watch. My immediate sense was that the company is genuinely looking for exposure and stands firmly behind the quality of their product. MSRP on the watch is $1299 USD. I paid $580 USD with the discount, for full disclosure.

*Watch Specs:*

*316L Stainless Steel
Casing Reference #1800
40mm in Diameter
120 Stops Counter-Clockwise Rotating Bezel
Bracelet Reference #94530G
Ginault Caliber 7275 - 38 Hours of Power Reserve
30.4 Dome Crystal,
ISO 6425 Diver's Watch
1,000 Feet or 300 Meter Water Resistance
Gold Sand Lume
Hand Built In America.
*

*Communications and customer service to date:*

My communications to date with the company have been extremely positive. My emails were answered immediately and the company seems open to my suggestions that greater transparency on the source of some of the parts and the movement would be welcomed by our community. Only time will tell if they step up on that front, but I have done my part by asking. They have been helpful and courteous so far, and that's all a customer can ask for. The shipping was also very fast. The charge for that into Canada from California was $49. It was sent via the highest international service provided by USPS. It's a good start.

*Packaging:*

The watch arrived in a standard USPS shipping carton. There was some bubble wrap and a piece of foam, but in my opinion more could have been done to prevent the movement of the actual watch case inside the outer packaging. No apparent damage to anything, but worth mentioning. The Ginault box is simple and tastefully done - rigid cardboard with a nicely finished interior and a leather insert on the top. A pocket inside holds the paperwork (warranty and regulation test log/certificate) and a decent tan coloured Zulu. A good quality screwdriver for sizing the bracelet is also provided. The watch was held firmly in place with a friction fit pillow and was as extensively covered with plastic protection as any watch I have purchased. They certainly did not skimp in that regard. With quite a lot of highly polished surfaces the approach is good. I will mention that it took some time to get the plastic off, and some glue residue had to be rubbed off with the cleaning cloth that was provided. A little elbow grease in exchange for protection of the surfaces from the factory is fine with me.










*First Impressions:
*
I was impressed with the watch as soon as I opened the box and lifted it out. It was obvious to me right away that the build was solid, and the level of finishing very good. It struck as as being a little on the small size, but I typically wear pieces that are in the 42-44mm range, so this was purely optics based on what I am accustomed to wearing. From the standpoint of homage, of course 40mm is a more traditional and representative sizing. The proportions are very nice and I am hopeful that I can adjust to the smaller size as a trade-off for the obvious good looks and beautiful finishing. Here are some measurements that I took with digital calipers:

Case: 39mm
Bezel: 40mm
Thickness: 13.75mm
L2L: 47.6mm
Lug width: 20mm
Bracelet at clasp: 15.4mm
Clasp: 17.7mm
Weight (unsized): 148 gms

I note some discrepancies between these measurements and those provided by Ginault. Of particular note is the nearly 2mm difference in stated spec for the thickness. I prefer my measurement of 13.75mm without doubt.

The watch with the closest MSRP to this that I have owned (I have had others that were more - Fortis, Omega, Sinn) is the Oris Aquis Date 43mm. Clearly a very different design but the MSRP is close. My initial impressions of the Ginault is that it is close to the Oris in build quality, but not quite there. There are design cues that I prefer on each piece, and some things that do stand out on the OR (like the gloss enamel dial and exceptional markers). The Ginault has a high quality feel that is readily apparent, and is certainly a long way removed from certain cheapish homages. I was pleased, though not surprised given the quality that was conveyed by Ginault's own macro photographs.

*The Case:*

Measurements provided above. Nice quality without doubt. A mix of brushed and highly-polished surfaces (sides) is used here. The top of the lugs have a radial brush pattern. There is also a very subtle chamfer running along the top edge of the case. The crown guards are discrete and permit easy access to the 6.9mm crown. I am not a huge fan of polished surfaces, but this is tastefully done and adds to the luxurious look of the watch. I will be ordering some Cape Cod cloth very soon...









































I'll cover the crown here as well. It is just shy of 7mm and has a nicely embossed logo. It is easy to grasp and use. The crown turns with definite resistance that is very similar to a 2824 or SW200. I compared it directly to my Limes with the Sellita and it is very close in feel. I would say slightly smoother. No "grittiness" whatsoever, functions well, and feels quality to me.









The crystal is a lovely domed 30.4mm sapphire (corundum in Ginault parlance). It is also beefy at a thickness of 3.1mm.

*Caseback:*

The caseback is very simplistic in design and clearly a direct nod to the Rolex inspiration. The center portion has a very nice brush pattern. The outer ring has stamped textual information related to the watch, and is polished. It is a screwdown, with coin edging. Clean and nicely done.









*Dial, Markers, and Hands:*

The components making up the face of the watch are very nicely executed and exude quality perhaps more than anything else on the watch. The dial is a high-gloss black enamel - difficult to photograph cleanly because of that, but certainly beautiful in hand. Reminds me a little of the DS Action Diver in this regard, though I do not believe latter is enamel. If a matte dial is your cup of tea, this may not work for you. I love gloss black dials, so am very happy with this one. The surface is even and free of blemishes. The applied, forged markers are perfectly done. The lume material is also evenly applied and without fault, and has a distinctive glint from the sand the company used in the markers and on the hands. The execution of the faux patina look for lume often falls flat, but this is outstanding. Arguably the nicest colouration I have seen to date. It is a "maxi" design and the components are highly legible. Everything aligns very well. Sword hands are used, which I much prefer to Mercedes style. Thankfully absent is the dreaded cyclops. No need for it with no date, and not missed in any way for me. The upper logo and text are embossed. The dial carries a lot of text, and that too is faithful to the inspiration.

















*Bezel:*

The bezel is stainless steel, with a standard, shiny black aluminum insert. I am not getting into any debate about the relative merits of ceramic vs aluminum other than to say that I like both, and the aluminum suits the design of this watch very well. A fully lumed bezel IMO would be out of character, though I know some people will disagree. The bezel itself is nicely milled and the numbers/markers are evenly applied to the insert. Bezel action is precise, excellent in terms of turn resistance, and has no back play. It extends beyond the case by around 1mm and is quite easy to grip. I will say that it can be rocked ever so slightly, so some deduction points there.









*The Bracelet and Clasp:*

The watch uses an Oyster style bracelet. It has solid links, so no articulation on the individual links. Perhaps this is the way the 16610 is done as well. It tapers from 20mm to close to 16mm at the clasp. Pardon the pun, but while nicely finished, the bracelet may be the weakest link in an otherwise excellent watch. It does rattle a little, though less than many I have owned. The end-link fit is superb and again copies the design of the Rolex. The machining and tolerances are excellent here. The top and back are brushed, the sides polished, and the same subtle chamfer is carried from the case. The bracelet uses single screws that are very beefy. It was a snap to resize. Ok, so the bracelet is not great and not bad. Middlin'. The clasp is a copy of the Rolex Glidelock system. Macro adjustment is made by disengaging and sliding the bracelet links under the backside of the clasp. It works beautifully and while a little more work is required than a ratcheting clasp, the benefit is significantly less weight and bulkiness. The finishing on the clasp is very good, though there is no Ginault logo, which was a miss IMO. It wouldn't have taken much to add an embossed logo or company name here, and it hints that the clasp may be a standard issue factory item.

































*Lume:*

The lume on the watch, while a point of contention for some (mainly due to marketing semantics), is rock solid. It charges quickly and with significant brightness, and lasts well through the night. IMO it is on par with the Armida A2's and both Ravens I have owned. That is elite company for sure and the Ginault delivers. Note that the PIP uses sapphire as well.

























*Summary Thoughts:
*
I liked the watch when I first saw photos of it, and I like it even more in hand. It is very nice quality, exudes elegance (of course, it is a well-done Sub homage), and doesn't strike out on any fronts. There are elements that are exceptionally executed and others that could use a little tweaking. On balance I am very pleased and would buy one again - especially at the discounted price - in a flash. That's probably the best testimonial I can leave you with. I have now also tracked the accuracy of the movement at +2 seconds over the past 37 hours. The certificate pegged it at +3/24 hours - so it has exceeded that already solid number and hit a spec that is beyond reproach. The company is to be commended for that, regardless of the final outcome of the movement debate. Is it worth the lofty $1299 MSRP? That's a purely subjective judgement. It is certainly nicer than any Steinhart or Armida homages I have owned and is much more likely to stay with me. A previous review indicated that it surpasses a MK II in some areas, and comes up short in some others. Even if it is close - and I cannot comment on that directly - it becomes a very viable option if Sub homages work for you. I do not believe there will be much disappointment for the folks who choose to pick one up. I welcome any and all positive, constructive discussion. Thanks for reading. |>


----------



## danimur (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nice watch. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Right on for the write up dude. Looking forward to your further impressions.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Lovely little sub, thanks for the review bud.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Great review OP, fair balanced and some nice pictures...... 


.....big question in my mind is that having experienced this watch first hand, would you still buy it if it was the full retail price? b-)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Great review OP, fair balanced and some nice pictures......
> 
> .....big question in my mind is that having experienced this watch first hand, would you still buy it if it was the full retail price? b-)


Thanks. I promised objectivity and I hope I delivered (within the restraint of also really liking the watch).

That's a very tough question. If the movement is truly in-house (even as a 2824 clone) - possibly so. More likely a "grey market" equivalent or discounted pricing around $700-$800 would be reasonable, IMO (not far off what I paid for said Oris - which was mint and two weeks old). Even if they have tweaked a clone with significantly upgraded parts and materials, it is still very worthy of consideration. At $580 it is a no brainer.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice photographs! there is one thing I do actually like with this watch, not much but I do like the overall vintage-esque look, but apart from that I would never want one.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I already said in the other thread why I traded my GMT2 but if I ever wanted to return to this type of Rolex I actually think I would give that a miss and get this instead, much less outlay for what I can see in these photos is probably 90% of it's quality. 

I also have to agree with their choice of bezel as anything else would have been taking it further away from the watch it's emulating. Another thing this gold sand lume, the more I look at it the more appealing it is... really quite different to what is usually seen with vintage lumes.

Btw great write up.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Radar1, thanks for the write up. Really thinking about this one!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Well you certainly went above and beyond your end of the bargain with this extensive review. Very nicely done.


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Excellent, detailed, and unbiased review. Lots of great pictures, and you did a great job of explaining all the different facets of the timepiece. Looks like a winner to me. Interested to see what they have to say about the movement.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Radar, Nice work with the review and photos. Very thorough and informative while being unbiased in your viewpoint. Thanks. |> |>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks. I promised objectivity and I hope I delivered (within the restraint of also really liking the watch).


I think I'd say you were objective and knowing how much you like the watch you did well! |>



Radar1 said:


> That's a very tough question. If the movement is truly in-house (even as a 2824 clone) - possibly so. More likely a "grey market" equivalent or discounted pricing around $700-$800 would be reasonable, IMO (not far off what I paid for said Oris - which was mint and two weeks old). Even if they have tweaked a clone with significantly upgraded parts and materials, it is still very worthy of consideration. At $580 it is a no brainer.


If the movement was something really different, rather than a clone, I can see that some would be interested, but a slightly dubious clone of the ETA movement doesn't get me excited, the super accuracy doesn't either; I mean who uses their mechanical watch to be sure of the time to seconds? So as I've said before I can't see the value at the full retail price. At the discounted price maybe a competitor to the Squale I've just got, but TBH I prefer the look of this......


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

Radar 1, thanks for the thorough review and great pictures as always. Your reviews have largely influence several of my prior purchases (Certina, Hexa, and I think 42MM A1) and this one might do it again!

One quick question for you. You alluded to the Certina DS Action Diver. My plan has been to either pick up a Certina or Davosa Ternos in black as I am looking for a black diver with a bit more flash than some of the matte divers I currently have. Do you feel that the Ginault or Certina has more "flash" coming from the dial, bezel, indices, etc?

Thanks for taking the time to put together a great review . . . even if it lightens my wallet a bit.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

bwedlund said:


> Radar 1, thanks for the thorough review and great pictures as always. Your reviews have largely influence several of my prior purchases (Certina, Hexa, and I think 42MM A1) and this one might do it again!
> 
> One quick question for you. You alluded to the Certina DS Action Diver. My plan has been to either pick up a Certina or Davosa Ternos in black as I am looking for a black diver with a bit more flash than some of the matte divers I currently have. Do you feel that the Ginault or Certina has more "flash" coming from the dial, bezel, indices, etc?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to put together a great review . . . even if it lightens my wallet a bit.


Thanks a lot, and sorry to enable so much. |>

That's a tough question. I would say the bezel (more prominent and polished gear edge) and insert (glossy acrylic) on the Certina is flashier, while the dial and associated components more so on the Ginault. Overall? Maybe a slight edge to the Ocean-Rover with a slightly more pronounced polish on the markers/hands, the nicely embossed text/logo, and the glint from the lume mixture with certain light reflection. You can't go wrong with the DS Action, ever. I will say that the last two I owned had less than stellar accuracy, while the OR (at least early in the game) is killing it for accuracy. In fairness, the 2824 in the DS is box stock while the Ginault 2824 clone movement is well regulated. The Certina will definitely wear a lot bigger. I can't comment on the Davosa, as the only one I owned was an Argo Lumis with tritium. I have always liked the Davosa Pro, but feel it may be a bit too thick.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

It looks fantastic, but for me $1300 for a homage is too much, what does the mkii run? Too much competition in sub homage s to pay up if I get close too 2k why not just go with a used Tudor I should also add it was a great review, really substantial it gives people what they need to decide on making a purchase, we'll done radar 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Great review. Thanks for taking the time to critically examine your new sub and post it for us to absorb.


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks a lot, and sorry to enable so much. |>
> 
> That's a tough question. I would say the bezel (more prominent and polished gear edge) and insert (glossy acrylic) on the Certina is flashier, while the dial and associated components more so on the Ginault. Overall? Maybe a slight edge to the Ocean-Rover with a slightly more pronounced polish on the markers/hands, the nicely embossed text/logo, and the glint from the lume mixture with certain light reflection. You can't go wrong with the DS Action, ever. I will say that the last two I owned had less than stellar accuracy, while the OR (at least early in the game) is killing it for accuracy. In fairness, the 2824 in the DS is box stock while the Ginault 2824 clone movement is well regulated. The Certina will definitely wear a lot bigger. I can't comment on the Davosa, as the only one I owned was an Argo Lumis with tritium. I have always liked the Davosa Pro, but feel it may be a bit too thick.


I
Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the flashiness of these two. It sounds like maybe the right answer is to buy both!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> It looks fantastic, but for me $1300 for a homage is too much, what does the mkii run? Too much competition in sub homage s to pay up if I get close too 2k why not just go with a used Tudor I should also add it was a great review, really substantial it gives people what they need to decide on making a purchase, we'll done radar
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks, and I agree with you on the pricing. Definitely a cut above Steinhart and Armida, but how to put a dollar figure on how much? OWC range? Raven? I paid $580, did a review that hopefully benefited people, and am pleased with my purchase. There is absolutely no way to remotely justify $1300 until they reveal all about the movement. More info is also needed on the lume material, but it works very well. How it holds up over time remains to be seen. I will track that and report as necessary.

I think a used MK II Nassau will run around $1200 or so. One just sold for that on Watchrecon with visible signs of wear and blemishes on the bezel.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

bwedlund said:


> I
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the flashiness of these two. It sounds like maybe the right answer is to buy both!


Didn't I mention that?!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks, and I agree with you on the pricing. Definitely a cut above Steinhart and Armida, but how to put a dollar figure on how much? OWC range? Raven? I paid $580, did a review that hopefully benefited people, and am pleased with my purchase. There is absolutely no way to remotely justify $1300 until they reveal all about the movement. More info is also needed on the lume material, but it works very well. How it holds up over time remains to be seen. I will track that and report as necessary.
> 
> I think a used MK II Nassau will run around $1200 or so. One just sold for that on Watchrecon with visible signs of wear and blemishes on the bezel.


To me what drives how I, and how I perceive others to value watches, are materials, originality, craftsmanship and method of production. A steinhart ocean one is say $400.00, ocean Rover is $1300.,mkii $1200-1600? When you line them up similar materials, same movement on the steiny and mkii and some 2824 clone on the or. I have no doubt the case finishing is better on the or and the mkii but at the end of the day a watch that is a homage I feel should be affordable, hey spend over $1000.00 on something when you are in reach of comparable brand name quality watches. Homages exist in my mind to fill a void for people who can't afford the real deal or the real deal is no longer attainable. Nothing wrong with a homage but for some reason I'm a believer that they should be on the affordable side and 1300+ doesn't fit that bill. If I'm considering dropping 1500 on a homage I would rather save a bit more and buy a black Bay from Tudor

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> To me what drives how I, and how I perceive others to value watches, are materials, originality, craftsmanship and method of production. A steinhart ocean one is say $400.00, ocean Rover is $1300.,mkii $1200-1600? When you line them up similar materials, same movement on the steiny and mkii and some 2824 clone on the or. I have no doubt the case finishing is better on the or and the mkii but at the end of the day a watch that is a homage I feel should be affordable, hey spend over $1000.00 on something when you are in reach of comparable brand name quality watches. Homages exist in my mind to fill a void for people who can't afford the real deal or the real deal is no longer attainable. Nothing wrong with a homage but for some reason I'm a believer that they should be on the affordable side and 1300+ doesn't fit that bill. If I'm considering dropping 1500 on a homage I would rather save a bit more and buy a black Bay from Tudor
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I agree with you completely. At the full MSRP I am looking at an Oris 65 42mm without a shred of doubt. Maybe I should sell a couple more and do exactly that. I think Ginault, regardless of true origin or what % of the watch is actually manufactured in the USA, knows that perfectly well. I think the deep discount for review scenario proves that.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> I agree with you completely. At the full MSRP I am looking at an Oris 65 42mm without a shred of doubt. Maybe I should sell a couple more and do exactly that. I think Ginault, regardless of true origin or what % of the watch is actually manufactured in the USA, knows that perfectly well. I think the deep discount for review scenario proves that.












Do it!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Do it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Don't do it! It ain't worth it. I can't imagine the Oris being any better than the Ginault and it has an ETA movement doesn't it?

......I was considering buying the 40mm Oris 65 and after handling one (so much so that the guy and the AD knew me by name......) I couldn't see that quality was any better than my micro brand watches.

IMHO you're paying for the name......


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice review. Congrats on the watch. Seems like a well made homage, at $600 I'm interested. At 1300$ I don't even give it a look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Very nice review. Congrats on the watch. Seems like a well made homage, at $600 I'm interested. At 1300$ I don't even give it a look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brice. I think at $600 it represents very solid value.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks a real beauty.....a high quality Rolex 5517 homage, it would be nice with a printed dial, then again it is not trying to be a 5517 replica. Certainly worth thinking about, not at $1300-00 but maybe at $800-00 or $900-00 tops.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> Don't do it! It ain't worth it. I can't imagine the Oris being any better than the Ginault and it has an ETA movement doesn't it?
> 
> ......I was considering buying the 40mm Oris 65 and after handling one (so much so that the guy and the AD knew me by name......) I couldn't see that quality was any better than my micro brand watches.
> 
> IMHO you're paying for the name......


I would take a Oris 65 over any micro. Oris is the value proposition of the Swiss dive world in my mind.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> I would take a Oris 65 over any micro. Oris is the value proposition of the Swiss dive world in my mind.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Well, that's what I thought until I held one. But I didn't see any appreciable benefit in quality of the Squale 1545 I've just purchased and that is much cheaper, and is Swiss, and has the same movement.......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Well, that's what I thought until I held one. But I didn't see any appreciable benefit in quality of the Squale 1545 I've just purchased and that is much cheaper, and is Swiss, and has the same movement.......


That's funny because i know trusted people on this forum that wouldn't touch squale with a pole due to QC issues. Obviously your experience is different.

But someone else might find the Oris to be better than most. That's the way this hobby goes.

What i find interesting is that you evaluate squale and oris 65 equally leading me to assume that the design was not important to you. 2 very different styles, if i didnt like the squale I would never have thought to look toward the O65.

Edit: never mind. Just read your review of the squale. Enjoy the watch. Looks great! I've been eyeing the 60 atmos sqalematic.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> That's funny because i know trusted people on this forum that wouldn't touch squale with a pole due to QC issues. Obviously your experience is different.
> 
> But someone else might find the Oris to be better than most. That's the way this hobby goes.
> 
> ...


I've owned several Squale watches and had crown issues on two and Bezel misaligned on two others. 
That's said the latest models have improved crown/thread systems from what I read. 
I have always wondered how they make these for that price, always assumed some parts weren't Swiss but someone apparently toured their factory in Switzerland. 
Anyone knows where the cases are made ?
I'd be curious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've owned several Squale watches and had crown issues on two and Bezel misaligned on two others.
> That's said the latest models have improved crown/thread systems from what I read.
> I have always wondered how they make these for that price, always assumed some parts weren't Swiss but someone apparently toured their factory in Switzerland.
> Anyone knows where the cases are made ?
> ...


Squale on par with Davosa? Similar pricing.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Squale on par with Davosa? Similar pricing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Don't know anything about Davosa. Sorry. Don't know what they look like, where they are made... saw the band mentioned in a thread but that's it. 
It'd be really hard imho for a Swiss company to make its watches in Switzerland with high quality for 500-900$. That's why I was asking. 
I am actually considering giving them another chance and grab the 42mm ceramic sub homage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> That's funny because i know trusted people on this forum that wouldn't touch squale with a pole due to QC issues. Obviously your experience is different.
> 
> But someone else might find the Oris to be better than most. That's the way this hobby goes.
> 
> ...


I've no experience on the QC issues with Squale and I'm sure that they have them. Mine doesn't have any issues with misalignment, etc.

I wasn't intending to evaluate the Squale and Oris in terms of designs, they are obviously very different. The design is important to me and if the Oris had been a similar price to the Squale I would have bought it, but I'm just not prepared to spend that much when I could get two or three watches that I like equally as much. Value is an important factor to me.

As well I know myself; I'll get obsessed with a particular watch and then I'll eventually either buy it or get obsessed with something else. If I've purchased the watch I'll still like it, but it won't dominate my collection. I've yet to buy something that has become a standout favourite above all others.......


----------



## Apexer (Dec 24, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> I would take a Oris 65 over any micro. Oris is the value proposition of the Swiss dive world in my mind.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


My beef with the 65, is the depth rating is only 100m, with doesn't make it much a diver if you ask me. I would be nervous about swimming with it on...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Apexer said:


> My beef with the 65, is the depth rating is only 100m, with doesn't make it much a diver if you ask me. I would be nervous about swimming with it on...


Check out the video with the guy diving with one on........

Oris Divers Sixty Five Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just a quick heads-up for anyone who bought the Ginault, or will be. Yesterday the clasp release started to stick. As suspected, the link screw right under it had backed off a few turns and the release was catching the top of the screw. Easy fix but bears mentioning. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Just a quick heads-up for anyone who bought the Ginault, or will be. Yesterday the clasp release started to stick. As suspected, the link screw right under it had backed off a few turns and the release was catching the top of the screw. Easy fix but bears mentioning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Are you still enjoying it?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Are you still enjoying it?


Very much so. If there is an issue going forward it will be the 40mm sizing. What's odd is that it looks good in photos on wrist, in person smaller. Some sort of weird optics, I suppose. It is certainly a beautifully put together piece.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Very much so. If there is an issue going forward it will be the 40mm sizing. What's odd is that it looks good in photos on wrist, in person smaller. Some sort of weird optics, I suppose. It is certainly a beautifully put together piece.


It's always the case in my experience; a watch looks great on the wrist but photos always seem to make it appear bigger. It took me awhile to appreciate 40mm watches TBH, but for me it's the perfect size.....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apexer said:


> My beef with the 65, is the depth rating is only 100m, with doesn't make it much a diver if you ask me. I would be nervous about swimming with it on...


No concerns 
100m is more than enough. I've even swam with 100m watches that didn't have a screw down crown like my B&R GMT and JR Aeroscope. Also IsO dive certification only requires 100m. So why worry about swimming with it. 
Oris has a screw down crown. They stayed true to the original but my guess is that the watch is built to resist beyond 100m on the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Very much so. If there is an issue going forward it will be the 40mm sizing. What's odd is that it looks good in photos on wrist, in person smaller. Some sort of weird optics, I suppose. It is certainly a beautifully put together piece.


Glad you are enjoying it. I think it looks great. 
I wanted one but all the nonsense and potential link to the replica company kinda put it on the back burner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Glad you are enjoying it. I think it looks great.
> I wanted one but all the nonsense and potential link to the replica company kinda put it on the back burner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair enough.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

The oris 65 was a potential pickup this year, and comparing prices is tricky, as it seems to hare terrible lume, and at that price it really shouldn't. All my micros have super strong and even c3 across dial markers and hands, but the 65 looks very poor in comparison

So comparing micros to Swiss is often a tricky one, when both the 65 and the OR are essentially the same cost, in terms of materials and 'specs' there is not much difference (bearing in mind the unknown nature of the movement).



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Crezo said:


> The oris 65 was a potential pickup this year, and comparing prices is tricky, as it seems to hare terrible lume, and at that price it really shouldn't. All my micros have super strong and even c3 across dial markers and hands, but the 65 looks very poor in comparison
> 
> So comparing micros to Swiss is often a tricky one, when both the 65 and the OR are essentially the same cost, in terms of materials and 'specs' there is not much difference (bearing in mind the unknown nature of the movement).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I didn't realise the lume on the new Oris is weak. I assumed from owning the Aquis Date that it would be good. Maybe hobbled by the "vintage lume syndrome". Though, the Ginault has strong lume and vintage looks.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> I didn't realise the lume on the new Oris is weak. I assumed from owning the Aquis Date that it would be good. Maybe hobbled by the "vintage lume syndrome". Though, the Ginault has strong lume and vintage looks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


It's not weak. 
It doesn't glow like a torch like a Pelagos or Seiko but it does the job for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's not weak.
> It doesn't glow like a torch like a Pelagos or Seiko but it does the job for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am good with that. Even average lume is fine when you're dealing with a killer design like the Oris.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I've not seen one in the metal, but from speaking to a few owners and example shots this seems to be a good example.









To be fair I'm probably spoilt with the lumetasticness of my current micros (the Pirahne for example has 8 layers of c3... so glows like a sun!), and I'm a bit of a lume geek. This is literally the only thing putting me off picking one up. If it was a £500 watch I could just live with it, but not for £1200

So in comparison to what you get for the money on the OR it seems pretty decent for the price.

It's a beautiful watch and great review, but I'm not personally one for actually buying a homage that is quite so close. Still a killer watch though, so enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sub40 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for doing the review. 

Looks like a nice watch (Sand lume is pretty cool) but I personally dislike the wall of text of the dial. If they shrank the brand and logo and dispensed with "kinetic continuous" and "submersible marine precision chronometer" I'm sure they would find a lot more fans.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Crezo said:


> I've not seen one in the metal, but from speaking to a few owners and example shots this seems to be a good example.
> 
> View attachment 10456642
> 
> ...


That lume shot is fairly accurate. I would say if the 65 styling is what you are after wait for the seaforth. The lume will be killer to accompany its looks.

Personally i would wait longer on the OR until the dust settles before throwing nearly $600 at it. That is not taking anything away from the glowing reviews it has received so far.

In my world $600 is still a lot of money and that amount or close to it buys you a heck of a lot of value from known commodities in the micro world.

In 6-9 months or so we should know a bit more about the brand, the customer service, the owner, and the tech/movements involved in the watch. But in 6-9 months the price might be $1300+ with a waiting list like MK2. But that brand also is one i wouldnt buy due to all the baggage that comes with it.

Your watch buying process might be different. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> That lume shot is fairly accurate. I would say if the 65 styling is what you are after wait for the seaforth. The lume will be killer to accompany its looks.
> 
> Personally i would wait longer on the OR until the dust settles before throwing nearly $600 at it. That is not taking anything away from the glowing reviews it has received so far.
> 
> ...


Or you live on the edge a little and take some chances. I may have regret in a couple of months if the lume and movement fail, and the lovely enamel dial delaminates, but I have a feeling those things won't happen given the attention to detail and apparent quality involved. I have thrown $600 at several other watches and am giving this obviously nicely made one a shot. Plus I didn't have to do a KS or other form of pre-order, which I have come to despise. The watch was delivered post haste, and I like that.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Or you live on the edge a little and take some chances. I may have regret in a couple of months if the lume and movement fail, and the lovely enamel dial delaminates, but I have a feeling those things won't happen given the attention to detail and apparent quality involved. I have thrown $600 at several other watches and am giving this obviously nicely made one a shot. Plus I didn't have to do a KS or other form of pre-order, which I have come to despise. The watch was delivered post haste, and I like that.


Absolutely, the quality looks massively above any other sub-a-like (in comparison to stein hart you can clearly see the differences in the details and case finish), plus that stunning dial and gorgeous dome to make it look well worth the $600.

I briefly had a tissel which was also making quality, superb case, stunning gloss dial and great bracelet, but next to no lume, Merc hands and a standard flat crystal.

I don't think there's anything out there that competes for the money (at least at the discount price). Enjoy it and keep us posted on any developments!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> That lume shot is fairly accurate. I would say if the 65 styling is what you are after wait for the seaforth. The lume will be killer to accompany its looks.
> 
> Personally i would wait longer on the OR until the dust settles before throwing nearly $600 at it. That is not taking anything away from the glowing reviews it has received so far.
> 
> ...


Yep I'm In love with the Seaforth! Can't wait for it to launch and definitely getting in on that, other than the lack of date, for me it's the perfect diver!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I like the Seaforth too. Will be giving that one a hard look. Just wish it came with a bracelet (well, at least nicer than the one on my Tropik SS).


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Squale on par with Davosa? Similar pricing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I have not handled Squale but did have Steinhart OVM and out of the box it had a loose sparkling piece of something on the dial which was not hard to miss during QC. Was highly disappointed since I heard great things about the company. I returned the watch. Bought Davosa ternos pro tt instead (paying $200 more too) and am very happy with it. Feels more premium in every aspect to me. Funny thing is I was ready to check out on Ginault but someone in that thread mentioned Davosa and I bought it instead. No regrets...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I have not handled Squale but did have Steinhart OVM and out of the box it had a loose sparkling piece of something on the dial which was not hard to miss during QC. Was highly disappointed since I heard great things about the company. I returned the watch. Bought Davosa ternos pro tt instead (paying $200 more too) and am very happy with it. Feels more premium in every aspect to me. Funny thing is I was ready to check out on Ginault but someone in that thread mentioned Davosa and I bought it instead. No regrets...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The new Pro TT looks awesome. How do you find the thickness on the wrist?

IMO, the Ginault is significantly nicer than the garden variety Steinhart Ocean One series.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> The new Pro TT looks awesome. How do you find the thickness on the wrist?
> 
> IMO, the Ginault is significantly nicer than the garden variety Steinhart Ocean One series.


I love Ginault, I am still on the fence...
I am fine with thickness, I find the watch very comfortable. Here are some pics next to SKX



















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

You can never have too many pics... still liking the watch a lot.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> You can never have too many pics... still liking the watch a lot.
> 
> View attachment 10485778


........I think I'm developing Ginaultitis o|

Symptoms: finding ones self harbouring desires for Ginault OCEAN-ROVER 181070GSLN.

Causes: over-exposure to images, reviews and endless debates about the Ginault OCEAN-ROVER 181070GSLN.

:-d :-d :-d :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Radar trying to PM you but you've got a full mailbox!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe a couple of more strategically captured photos will push you into the abyss (in terms of snapping one up, of course).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Maybe a couple of more strategically captured photos will push you into the abyss (in terms of snapping one up, of course).
> 
> View attachment 10486402


You're definitely catching the right best angles/light for it, photos are looking better and better.......

......as much as I like it I'll not be buying one, the Squale has scratched that particular itch ;-)


----------



## mf1tym (Dec 21, 2016)

I agree the photos are really stunning.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice watch, I'd pay $800 max...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Radar trying to PM you but you've got a full mailbox!


Sorry about that! Please try again.


----------



## aegir (Dec 4, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> ........I think I'm developing Ginaultitis o|
> 
> Symptoms: finding ones self harbouring desires for Ginault OCEAN-ROVER 181070GSLN.
> 
> ...


It is a ridiculously photogenic watch.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mf1tym (Dec 21, 2016)

aegir said:


> It is a ridiculously photogenic watch.


I tried a few shots last night but lighting was bad. I think the actual watch looks even better than the pictures. The more I wear it the more it sings to me.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mf1tym said:


> I tried a few shots last night but lighting was bad. I think the actual watch looks even better than the pictures. The more I wear it the more it sings to me.


The dial is difficult to capture well.


----------



## mf1tym (Dec 21, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> The dial is difficult to capture well.
> 
> View attachment 10509114
> 
> ...


You've done a good job capturing the dial's essence IMHO. I am trying to shoot it using my phone and the focus isn't good. Perhaps need a macro lens


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mf1tym said:


> You've done a good job capturing the dial's essence IMHO. I am trying to shoot it using my phone and the focus isn't good. Perhaps need a macro lens


Yes, and some careful lighting due to the high gloss of the enamel dial.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

I need to find damn good lighting.
The dial just pops at ya, but I cant convey that in my pics.
Right on.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

To OP Radar1, great review and well done. |>


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> To OP Radar1, great review and well done. |>


Thanks a lot! |>


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks a lot! |>


You're welcome.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice review indeed,sincere thanks

Not my cup of tea at all but certainly appears to be well made.It will be interesting to see how Ginault fair in the market.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Still loving the watch. Looks like it has gained a fair amount of traction, with good reason.


----------



## mf1tym (Dec 21, 2016)

It is amazing your camera work. I can't do it without catching the glares. Great pictures


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

Gaining traction is good way to put it. I don't think anyone that's actually touched the watch can find anything but good things to say about it. It really is a GREAT watch and seems to be holding up strongly against every watch that it's been lined up next to. I sure dig mine!


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Looking at watchrecon, only one Ocean Rover has been flipped so far; mb8780, who gave it a good review here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ginault-ocean-rover-arrives-nebraska-3938770.html
has sold his. Everyone else seems to be keeping theirs, at least for now.

I'm certainly keeping mine! It hasn't left my wrist since I got it 12 days ago.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ChristoO said:


> Gaining traction is good way to put it. I don't think anyone that's actually touched the watch can find anything but good things to say about it. It really is a GREAT watch and seems to be holding up strongly against every watch that it's been lined up next to. I sure dig mine!


It is a beautifully put together piece and I am actually getting used to the smaller sizing as well. Zero regrets on this one. I have been through my share of Sub homages and honestly can't see trying anything beyond this. |>


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Top-notch review! If the movement were an Asian clone, then I doubt it could call it in-house for it to be made or built in the USA. Perhaps, assembled in the USA would be a better moniker. Ginault may even be able to break down a clone or true ETA, replace some parts with American parts and be able to call it in-house. If so, he might step it up to "Made in the USA". Just some food for thought.


----------



## Blitzdad59 (May 6, 2018)

I just purchased an Ocean Rover with the blue and gold bezel, date with no cyclops. I also have a Steinhart Ocean 1 with the green bezel. I picked the latter up about 6 months ago just to have something fun in the collection that would not cost me an arm and a leg but would be a quality watch. The Ocean Rover accomplishes the same thing but it does it better. The fit and finish is, as many have commented, very good if not excellent. Unlike the Steinhart, it has a true watch as a piece of jewelry look to it. The gold markers on the bezel really pop. Also, the polishing of the watch, especially the bezel knurling, stands out. Timekeeping is also great, I set the watch using the atomic clock app on my phone and after 5 days it's spot on. I am impressed that an ETA 2824 clone can keep time to +1 sec. after 5 days of intermittent wear. I like my Steinhart, but this watch makes it look dull in comparison; it really looks more tool like than ever. The clasp on the Ginault is what really makes the Steinhart look shabby. The latter's clasp is as cheap looking as it gets and really brings down the whole package. The wear comfort of the Ginalt is comparable to my beloved Omega Seamaster 2255.80 with the Speedmaster style bracelet. 

So, I am happy with my new Ginault and feel comfortable that I got a good value especially since I took advantage of the 23% discount offer. The fact that the combination of colors, hand design etc. doesn't exist in the Rolex world makes me happy too. Would I pay the full 1399 USD retail price? No, but I never pay full retail for anything. Would I buy another Ginault? Yes, if they offer something interesting like a GMT version or something more original. Would I buy another Steinhart? Probably not, unless they do something about that crappy clasp.


----------



## JeffreyS (Jan 19, 2018)

So- where does one find the Ginault discount these days? Some Google searching did not yield it for me.

Are these watches still considered a top contender in the category?

Any guesses how it will fare versus the Tudor Black Bay 58?

Wouldn't mind adding a dive watch to my collection!


----------



## JeffreyS (Jan 19, 2018)

So- where does one find the Ginault discount these days? Some Google searching did not yield it for me.

Are these watches still considered a top contender in the category?

Any guesses how it will fare versus the Tudor Black Bay 58?

Wouldn't mind adding a dive watch to my collection!

EDIT- looks like there is a 23% discount out there at the moment. Had to do some deep searching for that.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I absolutely love this watch. Very well made and comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

interesting review


----------



## mrmorfo (May 5, 2016)

Jlawjj said:


> I absolutely love this watch. Very well made and comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got that one on the way too. Look at that lume slightly popping out, beautiful!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

mrmorfo said:


> Got that one on the way too. Look at that lume slightly popping out, beautiful!


You will not be disappointed. I have been wearing this non stop since I got it and I love the glide lock micro adjustment. Great lume and love the beige date wheel. Overall well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

I just sold my Smurf. It was beautifully made and I only sold it as its just not right for my lifestyle at the moment. I was petrified of scratching it...lol. But at some point I will likely buy another. It was a lovely piece and wore incredibly comfortable on the wrist...My only ask would be that the AR was on both sides and that it had drilled lugs..otherwise, it was really fantastic. I'm a strap and not bracelet kind of guy, but the bracelet was really comfortable and the adjustable clasp was A+...until I own one again...ciao.


----------

